# One of These Days



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

BFD is officially here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 4, 2005)

ROFL I can see it now...
Discovery: Please prepare to receive thermal seals, and Steve, please start removing the gap sealer.

OMFG! They're frigging BLUE !

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 4, 2005)

I think they're trying to ffigure out what the topic is. :dunno:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 4, 2005)

why?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":33zvkf0k]why?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Why do people buy $1000.00 dollar and up pits? Why not? To say i have one, and no doubt you have the Coolness Factor to consider. It's only about a $1000.00 for the one i want.  :eep:[/quote:33zvkf0k]

That one with the blue ceramic tiles all over it looks like you are cooking in a high priced bathroom!!!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Great Bryan...
Just what Susan needs... A personal shopper for grills. #-o


----------



## DaleP (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like a giant bong. I hear that those eggs cook a great steak.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2005)

Big sale at Kamado,think i'm going with a Cranberry tiled#3 or #5 =D> 

http://www.kamado.com/PhotoGallery/Kamado/7/BBQ%201.JPG


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok i'll go with the #5.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2005)

Why not get both and call it an eight


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 5, 2005)

When i find out the shipping on a #5 i might not eight for a long time! :grin:


----------



## Finney (Sep 6, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> When i find out the shipping on a #5 i might not eight for a long time! :grin:


 #-o


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

You can put a Guru on them too!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen a lot of these on the Competition trail.  These things go all night on one load of lump or coal.



> The Joker Posted: Tue Sep 06, 2005 6:47 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You can put a Guru on them too!!!



Yes you can put a guru on them too.  Infact the guy I talked to said once he lit it and got the temp he wanted, he just went to sleep and let the guru do the work all night.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 6, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy,what size is your Black custom in that photo?
Also will these ceramics withstand winter temperatures,seems some can't
i had 2- crack on me years ago,don't want to mention the maker by namebut i had major problems!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2005)

Raine, you are one smart lady.  They are Smokin' Aways cookers.  They were across from me in Danville.  



> BBQmmm Posted: Tue Sep 06, 2005 9:59 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I am on old stick burner.  I build my own pits.  Keeps me busy during the winter when I am dreaming about being at a Competition.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm a stick burner also,seems i'm getting older real fast, can't follow these posts     Actually that's the reason i'm looking at ceramic cookers again, so i'm not standing around for hours adding sticks in the middle of winter and getting older and colder.I'll settle for a not quite as tasty BBQ just so i don't freeze. :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 6, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Yes you can put a guru on them too.  Infact the guy I talked to said once he lit it and got the temp he wanted, he just went to sleep and let the guru do the work all night.



That's just cheating.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 7, 2005)

Who's Komodo-Kamado?


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh i remember reading about those,seems they're cheap copies from indonesia.Yup this guy has been in business for only a couple of years.


This guy over 40 years-
http://www.kamado.com/


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmm that's interesting, i heard that the original builder Richard Johnson has a patent on the ceramics and name Kamado,and he moved production back to the U.S. and some new new guy took over in indonesia and is making them illegally,and cheaply for a lot less $,actually you can haggle 50% off is what i hear. i know who i'm buying from when the time comes.
Look for those forum links,this is fun :grin:


----------



## Finney (Sep 7, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> BBQmmm, Here's one about the patent info. Look at what the NakedWhiz guy says and then go to the nakedwhiz site, he has a link to the new company now.  [-X
> 
> http://www.kamado.com/discus/messages/9 ... 1096942333
> http://www.kamado.com/discus/messages/9/9751.html?1093114242


They seem to have fum on that kamado site.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 7, 2005)

Bryan S you seem confused,that's the company with Richard Johnson,the original,that has a forum,the naked whiz is for the Johnson design---   http://www.kamado.com/



This is the lower quality impostor---Got it? :getbtw: 

http://www.komodokamado.com/


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey you pays your money and you takes your chances,me! i'm going with the one who's been making them for almost 50 years,-RJ@KAMADO.
The copies that are sold on ebay by desperate manufacturers i'll leave for someone else,though this time it's much more believable without his friends giving references.  =D> 
Portland cement?,,,right #-o


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

Cmon dude, i know you care. :grin: 
Now help me pick out a tile!!!!!! :ghug:


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the copy better than the original.  _(ducks for cover)_
Especially the oval one.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah the oval!And in the same auction you can buy hardwood flooring and a pretty sweater from the same guy!Now i'm cooking brisket in my Klose and this Guru has to go check if that thermometer is still sticking at exactly 215 degrees,i'm using my basket with charcoal,thick steel rules! :grin:   =D>


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had been thinking the same thing all along.  The Primo(s) are the same also.  Minion had been using Primo(s) for the past year for comps.  He said they were beter than the BGE(s).  Wonder if he's used one of these?  Or looked them over good.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a link,ask em-  http://www.biggreenegg.com/wwwboard/wwwboard.shtml


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask them what?

Hey... Let's go to Eggtoberfest.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

You know,that "all the BGE users out there are using copies of the original" Gehed Gehed ask em :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

No idea! Gehed ask em!


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't go to the site to ask (because I don't know those people) but I did ask a BGE guy here at work.  

He said, and I quote:
"Really?... I didn't know that...  Um...  Okay."

Glad we got that settled.  8-[


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 8, 2005)

Now i'm thinking a cranberry tile,seems like it's an extra cost though,i believe a $100,so 649 + 100=? who can help me with the math on this? Maybe just go with a standard tile color.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 9, 2005)

Updaten my K.
Don't think so,seems plenty of K customers are having problems with cracking,and the official answer is "i will ask Richard his procedure for taking care of "spalling" and to post some pictures of 
"normal stress spalling"   
Yup that lifetime warranty pretty much has you 
the owner doing your own "SHPACKALING" on all the "spalling". =D> 
I'll just have to get me some lump and use my basket all winter.


----------



## Finney (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks like Minion would let loose of those used ones he has.  I asked him in a post a while back when he said his endorsement deal was ending.  I took his non response as a subtle no.  :badgrin:


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 9, 2005)

Well i'm talking about cracking, not just tiles falling off.
I thought i found one that doesn't crack at higher temperatures,guess every manufacturer of ceramics has crack and failure problems.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Brian S your really startin to grate on me,i did not add that kamodokamado link there and say that is the original company of Johnsons. I believe the 3000 year old whatever is a BGE thing.Actually a rice maker.
For some reason you insist on getting these 2 companies wrong,i may know why.
This is the Johnson company- http://www.kamado.com/

Not that i'm buying one,too much ******** to wade thru.

Yup just went back and looked at my post with the link you quoted me with,and i know what your up to! [-X


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah go up to the 9:46 pm post that you quoted me with a link pal.I don't drink,and i don't try to confuse Guru pal.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 12, 2005)

Humm, So If I do barbecue in a Kamado, Am I doing traditional  Japanese barbecue?  :!:   :grin: :-k


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1ow4vgew]Humm, So If I do barbecue in a Kamado, Am I doing traditional  Japanese barbecue?  :!:   :grin: :-k


That's the way i see it. Once it goes into the ceramic cooker it automaticlly transforms into Japanese BBQ.   [/quote:1ow4vgew]

That is unless you use a Guru, then it's not BBQ   :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> BUMP it up for Puff.


Huh


----------

